# network map. "unkown" BRCM Router.



## sc434

hello everyone.

I am just going to come straight out with it. i am a dumbass when it comes to computers. I saw this on my "network map" and thought it looked suspicious.. here's the link - http://www.mediafire.com/view/?gv2ekz2mbvka26m. I just wanted to know if this is normal.. it looked strange to me, and has got me paranoid someone is using my router or something, i dunno. 

any help is appreciated.


----------



## mtb211

that link you added is not working for me


----------



## sc434

If you click where it says download in top right corner (its green) the link comes up.. and it should work. (this is genuine and safe)

another thing.. the mac adresses on my laptop "Matt-pc" doesn't match the mac adress on the "BRCM_router" I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Cromewell

I have the same problem as mtb, when I try to download or view the image it doesn't work, I don't get any file and the imageviewer never loads anything. Can you use imageshack or something else instead?

It sounds like it may be your modem/router but it's hard to say.


----------



## sc434

That's odd. OK, here it is on imageshack -

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/908567.jpg/

I'm probably just worried over nothing here.

but i'm on sky.. so, shouldn't it say something along the lines of eg. SKY1234A?


----------



## johnb35

The first link works fine for me.  You should be able to right click and click on properties to get more details on it.


----------



## Cromewell

It looks like you are connecting through some device, which is connected to your modem/router. Are there any boxes between your computer and your router, or if you are on wireless is there a range extender or something?


----------



## sc434

Sorry for late reply.

@Cromwell: No, but that's the kind of thing i've been suspecting too. It's just a standard sky router in my house that i connect through. And so, i do not have a clue what this BRCM thing is. No range extender, or anything like that i am aware of.

@Johnb35: When i right-click on "BRCM" all that comes up is "Management URL" and that is what puzzles me too. Because then it takes me to our SKY status summary page. but on this page when i try to change any of the settings it requests our username and password. So, i entered that... and it doesn't work?? The device shows as unknown on this page, aswell.

I might add that on that status page 2 unknown devices appear. I can screenshot this is that helps. I'm not great at clearly explaining these things.


----------



## sc434

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/794568.jpg/

Here's the status summary i'm talking about. I was on this page earlier in the day, which is yet another thing that made me suspicious. Where it says "devices connect to your home network" it listed my laptop (matt-pc) and, blackberry. But, i know when i saw that, i didn't load it through righ-clicking the BRCM.


----------



## johnb35

If you are worried that someone is attached to your network then just change the wireless security key and then reconnect all your wireless devices back to the network.


----------



## sc434

Jeeze. do i feel stupid.

I started messing with advanced settings i know nothing about, changed them back. and everything is normal again.

Sorry for wasting time.


----------

